# Discovery Cove 2014 Roll Call



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Thought it would be fun to see who is going (and when!) in 2014.

So.....this is the place to post your dates! (and any other details you care to share  )

*Here's who we have so far........* 

*KRFillion* - January 19
*Ragnarok* - January 27

*WDfanfromOR* - March 12
*hayleyp* - March 13
*Fellowship9798* - March 23
*tweak89* - March 23
*jaykorf001* - March 23
*haPevraftr* - March 31

*MOQu* - April 8, 9 or 10
*annabug* - April 23
*melissas77* - April 28

*I Love Tigger* - May 3
*maggieb9975* - May 7
*jack presley* - May 11
*allykat73* - May 15
*MrsMud*'s two DD's & the BF - May 18
*twinboyz98* - May 20
*MOM2MC2* - May 22
*AustralianJetsetter *- May 25
*SYDCOLEMOM* - May 26
*Jdismom* - May 29
*Iloveholidays* - May 31

*NMDisneyMom* - June 4
*twild* - June 4
*cemeb4dk* - June 6
*cantoine* - June 7
*2bluesandapink* - June 9
*DebnChrisinPA* - June 17
*gigicnm *- June 24
*BLTtinkerbell*- June 26

*Morgan43* - July 7
*Skrutti* - July 16
*karmacats* - July 17
*thatgirl23* - July 21
*Captain Hook Wannabe* - July 29

*codygirl5150* - August 4
*Pinkgirl* - August 14
*Portugal1000* - August 17
*Lorrained* - August 17
*esmom* - August 18
*VacaPlanner0425*- August 24
*Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina* - August 25

*PrincessP* - September 1
*ariel68* - September 4
*Haygar2* - September 12
*fictual* - September 17
*earlf1990* - September 24
*doombuggy13* - September 26

*Belle & Ariel* - October 18
*mguilford1* - October 20
*sympatico* - October 31

*hdnwaters* - November 8
*LucyBC80 *- November 9
*DonnaDavid *- November 26
*mjplantz* - November 28

*reese3434* - December 20
*wldfire95* - December 21
*mickey65* - December 23
*willeve* - December 25
*rsleleux* - December 30
*BoilerGirl91* - December 31


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

I will start us off  .

Our reservations are for Monday, August 25th.  We will be in Orlando for 15 days (August 17th to 31st inclusive) so we can adjust the date (assuming there is availability) if Mother Nature doesn't cooperate.

We will all be doing the dolphin swim, and have also booked the Elite package which includes a cabana and the ultimate photo package.  

This will be DH, DS and my third visit (first two were January 2012 and August 2012).  DS is bringing along the GF, and this will be not only her first visit to DC, but her first visit to Florida.  She is super excited!


----------



## haPevraftr

Getting super excited!  We are WDW junkies, so planning a SW/DC/A tri is all new to us.  
Traveling with DH, DD 10 and DS 7.  DB, DSIL, & under 2 year old niece and nephew will join us at WBC (but will not be going theme parks with us)

Arrive at Wyndham Bonnet Creek on Friday, Mar 28
3/29 Aquatica (hoping to books pool view cabana)
3/30 resort day, evening dessert at Beaches n Cream
3/31 Discovery Cove (no dolphin swim for our first trip, we will have plenty to do)
4/1 Sea World with QQU and ADD
4/2 resort day and dinner at Hoop Dee Doo
4/3 resort day (and probably trip to Disney Quest for DH, DS, and DB)
4/4 check out and go visit my parents in the Villages so DH can get his golf fix  before heading home on 4/6

I am ready for warm weather! Can't wait!


----------



## Woodview

You know that  SeaWorld & Busch Gardens   are included in your ticket .

  ( Well they should be )   & the start of the ticket can be used  Before 

 your Dolphin Swim  date 

 So your party  could do SeaWorld on Tuesday 19th August  & Busch Gadens

 on the 21st .


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Woodview said:


> You know that  SeaWorld & Busch Gardens   are included in your ticket .
> 
> ( Well they should be )   & the start of the ticket can be used  Before
> 
> your Dolphin Swim  date
> 
> So your party  could do SeaWorld on Tuesday 19th August  & Busch Gadens
> 
> on the 21st .



Non-discounted DC tickets actually include admission to SW and *Aquatica* (not SW and BG) unless you purchase the upgraded ticket, which would then include your DC day, SW, Aquatica _*and*_ BG.  Admission to those parks is valid for 14 consecutive days, to be used either before or after your DC day (or a combination of both).


----------



## jack presley

We've our date booked at Discovery Cove for 11 May.  My wife and the two kids are doing the dolphin swim whereas I'm doing the Seaventure.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

jack presley said:


> We've our date booked at Discovery Cove for 11 May.  My wife and the two kids are doing the dolphin swim whereas I'm doing the Seaventure.



Ohhhh....DH wants to do Seaventure on our visit  .  I would love to hear your review of the experience after your trip.  He is trying to convince me to take part with him ... but I'm rather chicken  .


----------



## LucyBC80

I just bought my tickets like 30 minutes ago!

We're going November 9th, which is my mom's birthday.


----------



## annabug

WHOOHOO!!  We will be at DC on April 23!

My daughter and I are doing the dolphin swim.  My DH and my son are doing the regular resort day.  (he will only be 5 at the time, and you need to be 6 or older 
My daughter will be 9, but has muscle weakness which will not enable to her to completely swim and or do the dorsal swim/pull.  I am hoping that the trainers will be able to let her get an extra hug and kiss from the dolphin, or something like that!!  

Oh, we also booked a Celebrations package, with Cabana.
(Thanks GINA!!)

If anyone has details about how the dolphin swim is conducted, I would greatly appreciate it.  Of course I plan to discuss it privately when we arrive, but I want to be quiet about it as to not make her uncomfortable.

We arriving a few days before and plan to spend plenty of time at Sea World, A day or 2 at Aquatica, and a day at DTD. I hope to book Dine with Shamu (say a prayer it opens in time please!!!!)  I secretly booked an early dinner at T-REX in DTD for my boy.  I want him to have a special day too as he will not be doing the swim.  (It will make me feel better anyway!)  We will shop around DTD, go to Lego store, Disney store, Dino Dig and Trex. I think he will love it!

Cant wait for our SeaWorld/DC/AQ/DTD Extravaganza 2014!!!


----------



## cantoine

Ours is book for June 7th. With a celebration package and cabana. Super excited!!!!!!!! It's my daughter's first time ever seeing a dolphin. The Count down has begun


----------



## annabug

Cantoine, we are going the month before you, I plan to post a small trip report when we return!!!!!


----------



## cantoine

annabug said:


> Cantoine, we are going the month before you, I plan to post a small trip report when we return!!!!!



That would be awesome


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

annabug said:


> Oh, we also booked a Celebrations package, with Cabana.
> (Thanks GINA!!)
> 
> If anyone has details about how the dolphin swim is conducted, I would greatly appreciate it.  Of course I plan to discuss it privately when we arrive, but I want to be quiet about it as to not make her uncomfortable.



Yay to the celebration package and cabana!!!     That's an awesome splurge! 

For the dolphin swim, you start out as a small group in the water (about 8 people) with the trainer.  For us, they initially brought in one dolphin ("Rascal") who lived up to his name  .  He was a young teen "boy" and acted accordingly .  We all got the chance to feed, kiss, touch and learn a little about him before he was switched out for a more compliant adult female  .  At each stage the photographer took pics of each participant, and I can't remember whether it was the beginning or the end that they did the assortment of individual and family posed photos.  The "swim" portion was nearer to the end, and each person had the option of being in either the deep water or the shallow water for this portion of the interaction.  At all times, the trainer in the water is very attentive and watching to be sure that all the participants are well inside their comfort and safety level.   Just prior to the swim (about 30 minutes beforehand) you meet at one of the cabanas with a DC staffer for an intro and safety session with a short video, so that might be a good time to chat quietly about your daughter's unique needs.  DC staff are AWESOME so I am sure they will accommodate her in a very respectful and enjoyable way  .  You may also want to zip off a quick note to them via email in advance......I find them very responsive to guest requests and feedback, and then things can be noted on your reservation before you even arrive.



annabug said:


> I plan to post a small trip report when we return!!!!!



 Can't wait to read all about your vacation!!!


----------



## annabug

Hey Gina, Thanks for the advice on the Dolphin swim.  I had asked when I made the reservation for them to make a note regarding my daughters limitations.  I hope that the day goes smoothly.  Fortunately, this is something we have always lived with, so we are used to asking for accommodations, adjustments, etc for Anna.  She is a super sweet, loving, and happy girl.  My wish is that she is able to enjoy this most amazing experience.  By nature, she is very cautious and timid, and VERY aware of her own limitations.  I pray that she is able to relax and enjoy her time with the dolphin.  As her mother, I worry!!!!  But i dont want to hold her back from trying.  So I will have a cocktail and hope for the best!!!

I wonder how deep the water is??.  I plan to have both of my kids wear a full wetsuit, I feel it will not only keep them warm in the chilly water, but also protect their little legs from being scraped up.

I am also bringing crocs, and slip on water shoes.  I cant believe this trip is only 4 months away!   so crazy and exciting!!!  

I cant thank you enough for all of your helpful, detailed, informative, funny and important advice you have always given!!  As a Mom, it has been invaluable to me.  Thank you for always taking the time out to post. Lisa


----------



## Woodview

At the Shallow end   the water is  MAX  5ft  or less  in Depth 

 AND the swim is only  MAX 10 ft from shore .


 WET Suits    ARE  supplied  Free .... No Need to bring your own.

  The Groups are  small in Number  ( 8 to 10 persons  ) & there is  at least 2 

 Attendants  ..

  Some  member  of your party  MAY  Like to  Stay on  the side of the  Swim area  

 ( Which is like a  seaside )  &  keep an eye on things


----------



## Woodview

Another  Point  is

  They SUPPLY   FREE  SUN TAN LOTION  

   You ARE NOT ALLOWED  TO use your Own  


 This is Strictly  for the  Safety  & Well being  of the Wildlife.


----------



## wldfire95

We will be there December 21,2014


----------



## Pinkgirl

I booked yesterday 

There will be me, DH and DD(9).   We are booked for Thursday 14 August and I have also booked the Elite package  to celebrate DDs upcoming 10th Birthday and our 2nd Wedding Anniversary.

Carolyn who I spoke to yesterday at DC was just about as excited as I was when I rang to add on the Elite package.  I had to choose between the photoframe and soft toy so went with the soft toy as a 9 year old can never have enough stuffed toys on her bed!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

wldfire95 said:


> We will be there December 21,2014



Yay!  A Christmas visit! 



Pinkgirl said:


> I booked yesterday
> 
> There will be me, DH and DD(9).   We are booked for Thursday 14 August and I have also booked the Elite package  to celebrate DDs upcoming 10th Birthday and our 2nd Wedding Anniversary.
> 
> Carolyn who I spoke to yesterday at DC was just about as excited as I was when I rang to add on the Elite package.  I had to choose between the photoframe and soft toy so went with the soft toy as a 9 year old can never have enough stuffed toys on her bed!



That is so awesome!!!!     Good choice on the stuffed toy......if I had a young DD, that would be my pick too!    I went with the photo frame for our visit, since I have no little ones.  Hoping to get LOTS of great pics from our swim with the dolphins to showcase when we get home!


----------



## hayleyp

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> I will start us off  .
> 
> Our reservations are for Monday, August 25th.  We will be in Orlando for 15 days (August 17th to 31st inclusive) so we can adjust the date (assuming there is availability) if Mother Nature doesn't cooperate.
> 
> We will all be doing the dolphin swim, and have also booked the Elite package which includes a cabana and the ultimate photo package.
> 
> This will be DH, DS and my third visit (first two were January 2012 and August 2012).  DS is bringing along the GF, and this will be not only her first visit to DC, but her first visit to Florida.  She is super excited!


My DH, DS (12), DD (10) and I will be in Orlando from March 12-21. We have been to Orlando many times but will be going to DC for the very first time ever. SO EXCITED! I did not know about the Elite package. We will definitely be buying lots of pics. How much more to upgrade? Your pics are fantastic. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

hayleyp said:


> My DH, DS (12), DD (10) and I will be in Orlando from March 12-21. We have been to Orlando many times but will be going to DC for the very first time ever. SO EXCITED! I did not know about the Elite package. We will definitely be buying lots of pics. How much more to upgrade? Your pics are fantastic. Thanks for sharing.



The Elite package is $359.

As part of the package, you get the Ultimate photo package (which includes prints, key chains, a poster, a photo album, a CD of all photos, and a DVD of the dolphin swim) which is a $219 value on its own.  So that means the cabana and the extras (dolphin buoy, photo frame or plush toy, tote bag, etc.) are only an extra $140.  

You are going to have such a great time!!!  You know, March isn't very far away.......it will be here before you know it!!


----------



## Ragnarok

Going in 2 weeks!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Added everyone and their dates to post #1  .

If I have anything incorrect, or have missed someone along the line, feel free to set me straight!  

I will try and keep the list updated as the year goes on.


----------



## MOQu

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Added everyone and their dates to post #1  .
> 
> If I have anything incorrect, or have missed someone along the line, feel free to set me straight!
> 
> I will try and keep the list updated as the year goes on.



I haven't posted our dates yet, since I don't know the exact date, but it will be sometime between 4/8 and 4/10. Any day of the week better than the rest?

-Merrilyn


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

MOQu said:


> I haven't posted our dates yet, since I don't know the exact date, but it will be sometime between 4/8 and 4/10. Any day of the week better than the rest?
> 
> -Merrilyn



Added .  I can update you again later when you finalize your date.

I always try to pick the day that I think will be most busy at other parks, or that's the best priced.  I am sure others have a totally different criteria for picking!


----------



## wldfire95

last time we went it was a Sunday at it was not busy at all or at least did  not seem busy.


----------



## Ragnarok

Whoops.. got a bit excited and jumped the gun... exact date for my group is Jan 27th.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Ragnarok said:


> Whoops.. got a bit excited and jumped the gun... exact date for my group is Jan 27th.



Gotcha  .  I have updated the list in post one!


----------



## Fellowship9798

Sunday March 23 for us, although I've been holding off booking, hoping for the AMEX pricing to be extended past Jan 31. Spring Break pricing is high, so we are hoping for the best.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Fellowship9798 said:


> Sunday March 23 for us, although I've been holding off booking, hoping for the AMEX pricing to be extended past Jan 31. Spring Break pricing is high, so we are hoping for the best.



Added  .

We are also holding out a bit of hope for a discount, but yet.....even if a new one is released following the expiry of the current AMEX offer, I'm doubtful it will apply to our August date as it really is still prime vacation time for many.


----------



## gigicnm

We're planning on going Tuesday, June 24th, but have a 10 day window if we needed to change plans for weather.  We are Disney/Universal vets, but this is our first time doing DC, SW, Aquatica.  Our trip includes my husband, two sons (age 13 and 10) and myself.  We will be celebrating my younger son's 11th birthday so are getting the elite package.  He's going to flip over the buoy and stuffed animal (he still loves stuffed animals but don't tell his friends. We plan on spending the first two days of our trip at a SW affiliated hotel and doing SW and Aquatica, then moving over to Art of Animation at Disney.  I planned DC for the middle of our trip to have a more relaxing day to look forward to.

I haven't booked DC yet(hoping for some kind of discount, AMEX maybe), but will book it soon if nothing appears.  My next project is picking a hotel.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

gigicnm said:


> We're planning on going Tuesday, June 24th, but have a 10 day window if we needed to change plans for weather.  We are Disney/Universal vets, but this is our first time doing DC, SW, Aquatica.  Our trip includes my husband, two sons (age 13 and 10) and myself.  We will be celebrating my younger son's 11th birthday so are getting the elite package.  He's going to flip over the buoy and stuffed animal (he still loves stuffed animals but don't tell his friends. We plan on spending the first two days of our trip at a SW affiliated hotel and doing SW and Aquatica, then moving over to Art of Animation at Disney.  I planned DC for the middle of our trip to have a more relaxing day to look forward to.
> 
> I haven't booked DC yet(hoping for some kind of discount, AMEX maybe), but will book it soon if nothing appears.  My next project is picking a hotel.



Added  .

We are the same.....we are booked for the middle of our trip, but can shuffle around if needed in the event that poor weather or illness fouls up the plans.  'Cause hey, you never know  .

What features are you looking for in your SW hotel?  If you toss out your "must have" hotel list, then I'm sure we can help toss out some recommendations  .


----------



## jack presley

I'd love to hear how people get on and share any tips etc. so I can make the most of our day when we go in May


----------



## hayleyp

Thanks so much for all your help, info & advice Gina! We are all booked for March 13. So excited!!!


----------



## gigicnm

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Added  .
> 
> We are the same.....we are booked for the middle of our trip, but can shuffle around if needed in the event that poor weather or illness fouls up the plans.  'Cause hey, you never know  .
> 
> What features are you looking for in your SW hotel?  If you toss out your "must have" hotel list, then I'm sure we can help toss out some recommendations  .



Our needs are simple- a pool. We'll have a car so transportation is not an issue.  I'm really just looking for a SW affiliated hotel with a decent pool at a reasonable cost.  We don't need a kitchen.  There's only four of us so the room doesn't have to be huge.   The less we pay for parking/resort fees the better.  We don't need a hotel with breakfast included, but it's fine if it has it.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

hayleyp said:


> Thanks so much for all your help, info & advice Gina! We are all booked for March 13. So excited!!!



Updated  .  (And you are very welcome!  )


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

gigicnm said:


> Our needs are simple- a pool. We'll have a car so transportation is not an issue.  I'm really just looking for a SW affiliated hotel with a decent pool at a reasonable cost.  We don't need a kitchen.  There's only four of us so the room doesn't have to be huge.   The less we pay for parking/resort fees the better.  We don't need a hotel with breakfast included, but it's fine if it has it.



The Renaissance has a great pool area (has waterslides and other kiddie features) that your 10 yo, especially, would love.  You will have extra fees at this property, though, for parking, internet and breakfast.  That said....you would avoid parking fees at SW as the hotel is literally right across the street.  Rooms at this property are standard hotel rooms, not suites (though I hear they are on the large side and quite spacious).

The pool at the Hilton Grand Vacations SW also looks really, really nice.  Rooms here are probably more than you need (full suites with kitchen and laundry facilities, and a fully separate bedroom or bedrooms) but parking and internet are both free.  No included breakfast.  

The Springhill Suites and Residence Inn both share a themed pool area but I think its going to be too "young" for your teen and pre-teen (the themed areas, anyway).  These properties would give you free parking, breakfast and internet and offer some different rooms styles from which to pick.

The Residence Inn is where we stayed on our Christmas 2012 trip, so you can check out my TR for pics (see the link in my signature).  The pool and hot tub are both large but unthemed.  Great courtyard.  Free breakfast buffet, parking and internet.  Large suite-style rooms with small kitchens.

I hope someone else can chime in on the features of the Doubletree and the Hilton Garden Inn.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

jack presley said:


> I'd love to hear how people get on and share any tips etc. so I can make the most of our day when we go in May



Here are some of the things I can think of off the top of my head....

- Get there early and plan to stay all day.  You will want to squeeze in every minute you can....its one of those places you hate to leave.

- If you want to be able to enjoy the unlimited alcohol, be sure you have a designated driver or arrange transportation (taxi, town car service, etc.).

- If you are doing the dolphin swim, budget for one of the photo packages.  Trust me when I say you are going to want those pictures.

- If you are getting one of the photo packages that include the photo CD, be sure to watch for the photographers in the other areas of the park and take advantage of every opportunity to add as many extra photos as you can.  Those photographers can be found in the aviary, in the Freshwater Oasis, and in the lazy river (in a few different places).

- Forget the diet the day you're there and enjoy the food.

- For an earlier dolphin swim, check in early.  Generally the later you arrive, the later your swim will be.  This is particularly good advice to heed in the summer months when thunderstorms tend to hit in the afternoon, and morning swims are generally preferable.

- Plan for a quiet evening.  If doing a Disney stay with the Dining Plan, I would forget about an ADR for this night.  This would be a great time to order in and relax.....trust me when I tell you that you will be dead tired after a day in the water.  Yes, its a "relaxing" day but the sun and the swimming makes a person utterly exhausted.  We find we just want to go back to our villa and chillax......its the night of our vacation that we plan to just order pizza (much, much later in the evening!) and have it delivered.  If you do have dinner plans, make them as late in the evening as possible as you will be FULL from all the food at DC.

I am sure other posters will also be offer some great advice of their own, too!


----------



## twinboyz98

May 20th, 2014.   Super excited since I've never been.  Looking forward to the Dolphin Swim!!!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

twinboyz98 said:


> May 20th, 2014.   Super excited since I've never been.  Looking forward to the Dolphin Swim!!!



Added  .

You are going to have a GREAT time!  The dolphin swim is awesome!


----------



## jack presley

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Here are some of the things I can think of off the top of my head....
> 
> - Get there early and plan to stay all day.  You will want to squeeze in every minute you can....its one of those places you hate to leave.
> 
> - If you want to be able to enjoy the unlimited alcohol, be sure you have a designated driver or arrange transportation (taxi, town car service, etc.).
> 
> - If you are doing the dolphin swim, budget for one of the photo packages.  Trust me when I say you are going to want those pictures.
> 
> - If you are getting one of the photo packages that include the photo CD, be sure to watch for the photographers in the other areas of the park and take advantage of every opportunity to add as many extra photos as you can.  Those photographers can be found in the aviary, in the Freshwater Oasis, and in the lazy river (in a few different places).
> 
> - Forget the diet the day you're there and enjoy the food.
> 
> - For an earlier dolphin swim, check in early.  Generally the later you arrive, the later your swim will be.  This is particularly good advice to heed in the summer months when thunderstorms tend to hit in the afternoon, and morning swims are generally preferable.
> 
> - Plan for a quiet evening.  If doing a Disney stay with the Dining Plan, I would forget about an ADR for this night.  This would be a great time to order in and relax.....trust me when I tell you that you will be dead tired after a day in the water.  Yes, its a "relaxing" day but the sun and the swimming makes a person utterly exhausted.  We find we just want to go back to our villa and chillax......its the night of our vacation that we plan to just order pizza (much, much later in the evening!) and have it delivered.  If you do have dinner plans, make them as late in the evening as possible as you will be FULL from all the food at DC.
> 
> I am sure other posters will also be offer some great advice of their own, too!



That's great. Thanks for the tips!


----------



## Haygar2

Hi Gina.  Thanks for directing me to this thread.  We (myself, husband, 15 yo daughter and 11 yo son) will be in Orlando the week of September 7th (my birthday) thru September 13th.  We will be celebrating our 20th wedding anniversary also.  Which is why my husband agreed to DC.  We will be going to DC on Friday September 12th.  I am so excited to swim with the dolphins.  

My kids had the option to do Universal Studios (we did IOA in 2012) or do DC.  It was a no brainer.  DC won hands down.  I am waiting, just a bit longer, to buy our tickets.  The other few days will be spent at Disney.  I wish I could figure out a way to get SW into our plans, but I can't fit it in anywhere.  Big bummer since we could get in for "free".

One quick question, though.  The extra, for the elite package, is that per person or do you only pay the extra cost on one ticket?


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Haygar2 said:


> Hi Gina.  Thanks for directing me to this thread.  We (myself, husband, 15 yo daughter and 11 yo son) will be in Orlando the week of September 7th (my birthday) thru September 13th.  We will be celebrating our 20th wedding anniversary also.  Which is why my husband agreed to DC.  We will be going to DC on Friday September 12th.  I am so excited to swim with the dolphins.
> 
> My kids had the option to do Universal Studios (we did IOA in 2012) or do DC.  It was a no brainer.  DC won hands down.  I am waiting, just a bit longer, to buy our tickets.  The other few days will be spent at Disney.  I wish I could figure out a way to get SW into our plans, but I can't fit it in anywhere.  Big bummer since we could get in for "free".
> 
> One quick question, though.  The extra, for the elite package, is that per person or do you only pay the extra cost on one ticket?



Added to the list on page 1  .

The Elite package is one price for up to 6 people (the max the cabana can accommodate for the base cost)..

Too bad you can't fit in SeaWorld.....its an awesome park, and even nicer when its at no extra cost!!  (you know Aquatica admission is also included with your DC tickets too, right?)


----------



## Haygar2

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Added to the list on page 1  .
> 
> The Elite package is one price for up to 6 people (the max the cabana can accommodate for the base cost)..
> 
> Too bad you can't fit in SeaWorld.....its an awesome park, and even nicer when its at no extra cost!!  (you know Aquatica admission is also included with your DC tickets too, right?)



Thanks Gina 

Thanks for the info on the elite package.  I am definitely going to upgrade.  At first, I was thinking it was an add on for each ticket.  That was a little much.  

I wish we could do Aquatica, too.  It's time factor thing.  We really need to stay 2 weeks. LOL.  Don't see that happening.


----------



## KRFillion

Just back, and we did Discovery Cove on Jan 19.  We had booked it for Jan 18, but it was super cold that day so we moved it to the 19th without any issues.

I had booked the elite package and we had a cabana facing the coral reef.  It was fantastic.  We loved having all our snacks and drinks right there for us.  We could relax on the beach and watch each other snorkel.  Our cabana person would bring me pina colada's whenever I wanted, it was heaven!

My kids (ages 8 and 5) loved everything!  It was by far the best day of our trip, it even topped Disney.  We checked in and had breakfast.  Got to our cabana and changed into our wetsuits.  From there we headed to the Aviary.  We were the first people in so the birds were hungry.  They swarmed us like crazy and my kids were in heaven.

We then went back and did some snorkelling.  Took awhile for my kids to catch on, but my DS8 had a blast.  He loved the sting rays and sharks.  We had a 11:00 dolphin swim.  Both my kids did the deep water swim without any issue.  It was my DS birthday so we had the dolphin bring a buoy out to him and he was told to wrestle it out of his mouth.  The pictures of this are priceless.  

We had lunch, and then hit the lazy river.  This was so fun.  We went around 2x and the kids just swam and swam  The water was so nice and warm it was so hard to get out.   But we were starving so we headed for lunch.  Went back to our cabana and spent more time in the reef.  Had a snack, went back to the lazy river for a few more times around.

Our cabana man took care of getting all our pictures for us, including making sure the photos from the river + aviary were on the CD.  That was great as we didn't need to stand in line and deal with it.  

We left the park around 5:00, tired and full.  We didn't need to eat supper that night.  Back to the hotel for some relaxing before another day at a Disney Park.

We all loved it, I can't say enough about it.  The kids brought the video to school with them when we got back and are so proud that they swam with the dolphins.

Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

KRFillion said:


> Just back, and we did Discovery Cove on Jan 19.  We had booked it for Jan 18, but it was super cold that day so we moved it to the 19th without any issues.
> 
> I had booked the elite package and we had a cabana facing the coral reef.  It was fantastic.  We loved having all our snacks and drinks right there for us.  We could relax on the beach and watch each other snorkel.  Our cabana person would bring me pina colada's whenever I wanted, it was heaven!
> 
> My kids (ages 8 and 5) loved everything!  It was by far the best day of our trip, it even topped Disney.  We checked in and had breakfast.  Got to our cabana and changed into our wetsuits.  From there we headed to the Aviary.  We were the first people in so the birds were hungry.  They swarmed us like crazy and my kids were in heaven.
> 
> We then went back and did some snorkelling.  Took awhile for my kids to catch on, but my DS8 had a blast.  He loved the sting rays and sharks.  We had a 11:00 dolphin swim.  Both my kids did the deep water swim without any issue.  It was my DS birthday so we had the dolphin bring a buoy out to him and he was told to wrestle it out of his mouth.  The pictures of this are priceless.
> 
> We had lunch, and then hit the lazy river.  This was so fun.  We went around 2x and the kids just swam and swam  The water was so nice and warm it was so hard to get out.   But we were starving so we headed for lunch.  Went back to our cabana and spent more time in the reef.  Had a snack, went back to the lazy river for a few more times around.
> 
> Our cabana man took care of getting all our pictures for us, including making sure the photos from the river + aviary were on the CD.  That was great as we didn't need to stand in line and deal with it.
> 
> We left the park around 5:00, tired and full.  We didn't need to eat supper that night.  Back to the hotel for some relaxing before another day at a Disney Park.
> 
> We all loved it, I can't say enough about it.  The kids brought the video to school with them when we got back and are so proud that they swam with the dolphins.
> 
> Let me know if you have any questions.



I added you to our list on page 1  .  Even though your trip is already over, its still nice to know which Disers visited during the course of the year  .

It sounds like you have an absolutely marvellous time  .  Thanks for posting your review .... reading about other families' experiences helps keep me entertained through the l-o-n-g months ahead until we are there in August!


----------



## jaykorf001

Just made our reservations for March 23. We are only doing the day pass since our son is not old enough for the dolphin swim. Thanks to a thoughtful DISer, I managed to get our tickets at the special pricing. It'll be myself, DH, and DS(5).


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

jaykorf001 said:


> Just made our reservations for March 23. We are only doing the day pass since our son is not old enough for the dolphin swim. Thanks to a thoughtful DISer, I managed to get our tickets at the special pricing. It'll be myself, DH, and DS(5).



Woot, woot!!  

I have added you to the list on page 1  .


----------



## melissas77

1st time to Discovery Cove planned for April 28 with my husband, son (14) and daughter (12)! Can't wait! 
Great thread! I really appreciate the info on the elite package which I really knew nothing about!


----------



## jaykorf001

melissas77 said:


> 1st time to Discovery Cove planned for April 28 with my husband, son (14) and daughter (12)! Can't wait! Great thread! I really appreciate the info on the elite package which I really knew nothing about!



Okay, what's the Elite Package???


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

melissas77 said:


> 1st time to Discovery Cove planned for April 28 with my husband, son (14) and daughter (12)! Can't wait!
> Great thread! I really appreciate the info on the elite package which I really knew nothing about!



Added to the list  .

And I notice you are new to the Disboards  .  A big  to you!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

jaykorf001 said:


> Okay, what's the Elite Package???



The Elite package details can be found here:

http://discoverycove.com/Plan/PackageDetail.aspx?id=681

Elite Package $359 

Celebrate in style!  This ultimate pampering experience also includes your photo and video memories so you can take home and share. Includes: 

A buoy with personalized message delivered by a dolphin 
Discovery Cove Signature Tote Bag 
Choice of deluxe photo frame or plush toy 
A private cabana 
Discovery Photo Package (valued at $219 including an assortment of photo prints, digital photo CD, Dolphin Interaction DVD, poster, photo frame and a photo album)

Discovery Coves Special Occasions Packages are an additional charge to park admission *and require the purchase of a dolphin swim package.*

I am not so sure about the bolded part.  We were able to add the Celebration Package + cabana to our August 2012 reservation which did not include a dolphin swim (just the day resort)  .

If you are planning on getting a cabana ($175 as a stand-alone add-on) and the ultimate photo package ($219) then the Elite Package is a $35 savings without even factoring in the extras you receive (the frame or stuffed animal, tote bag and personalized buoy).


----------



## jaykorf001

Thanks for the info! Sounds like something we would consider once my son is old enough to do the dolphin swim.


----------



## esmom

Hi All- I'd love to join the group.  We just booked our 1st Sea World/Aquatica/Discovery Cove vacation.  We will be at DD on Aug. 18th!  We will have the rest of the week to explore the other attractions.

DH, DD6, DD8 and I have been to Disney in 2010 and 2012 (both Aug. trips) but we have never had time to visit other parks.  We are so excited!

A huge thank you to all who have been posting information!  Especially you, Gina!  I've been lurking on the boards for a little while trying to figure out how to plan the trip and you have been a wealth of knowledge!

I even booked the elite package which will be a surprise to my DH and DDs!  It's a bit of a splurge but a great deal and something we would never normally do so I'm really excited to see what my family thinks.

One quick question- I read somewhere that the cabana attendant will go to pick up your pictures at the end of the day.  I didn't see that on the web site so I was hoping someone here could confirm it.  Is this something the attendant normally does or is it going far above and beyond?  I don't want to ask someone to do extras for my family but it would be nice to spend every minute we can enjoying the Cove and less time waiting in a line.

Again, thanks to all for such great information!


----------



## annabug

After reading a detailed summary about the Elite package, I think the difference between the Elite and celebration package is the Photo package.  And I want it!!

If I booked a celebration package and want to upgrade to the elite so I get the photos do I do that at the park, can I change it now? Or do I need to rebook? I don't want to loose the package I currently have.

TIA!!!!!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

annabug said:


> After reading a detailed summary about the Elite package, I think the difference between the Elite and celebration package is the Photo package.  And I want it!!
> 
> If I booked a celebration package and want to upgrade to the elite so I get the photos do I do that at the park, can I change it now? Or do I need to rebook? I don't want to loose the package I currently have.
> 
> TIA!!!!!



You are correct...the photo package is the difference.

If you call DC, they will cancel your celebration package/cabana and rebook you for the elite package/cabana, then charge you the difference.  You _*might*_ be able to also do the upgrade at the park but its probably less stressful to know its all done ahead of time  .  I am sure the DC phone reps will make sure that the cancellation and rebooking goes smooth as silk!  lol, lord knows I have put them through their paces for our last few visits with my adding and changing  .


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

esmom said:


> Hi All- I'd love to join the group.  We just booked our 1st Sea World/Aquatica/Discovery Cove vacation.  We will be at DD on Aug. 18th!  We will have the rest of the week to explore the other attractions.
> 
> DH, DD6, DD8 and I have been to Disney in 2010 and 2012 (both Aug. trips) but we have never had time to visit other parks.  We are so excited!
> 
> A huge thank you to all who have been posting information!  Especially you, Gina!  I've been lurking on the boards for a little while trying to figure out how to plan the trip and you have been a wealth of knowledge!
> 
> I even booked the elite package which will be a surprise to my DH and DDs!  It's a bit of a splurge but a great deal and something we would never normally do so I'm really excited to see what my family thinks.
> 
> One quick question- I read somewhere that the cabana attendant will go to pick up your pictures at the end of the day.  I didn't see that on the web site so I was hoping someone here could confirm it.  Is this something the attendant normally does or is it going far above and beyond?  I don't want to ask someone to do extras for my family but it would be nice to spend every minute we can enjoying the Cove and less time waiting in a line.
> 
> Again, thanks to all for such great information!



Welcome!  I have added you to the list on page 1  .

Glad to hear you have found the information helpful!!  You will love having a cabana in the August heat......since you have visited Florida before in the summer, you know how scortching hot that sun can get!  You will also love having the cabana attendant keeping the fridge full and your snack basket done up with all your kids favourites.  A day at DC makes you feel like a VIP as it is, but adding the cabana just puts it over the top  .

Unfortunately, I can't answer your question about the assistance from the cabana attendant with the photos (when we had the cabana on our last visit, we didn't get the photo package as we did not do the dolphin swim that time), but hopefully someone else can chime in with their experience.  

Happy planning!!  And I'll see ya over on the Team August thread, too  .


----------



## lemonears6

What time of year is best to go? What age range?


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

lemonears6 said:


> What time of year is best to go? What age range?



I'm not sure there's a "best" or "worst" time.  I would say the best time is whenever you are going to be in Orlando on vacation  .  We have been to DC in the middle of winter and dead of summer, and loved it both times.  

Age range?  Well, you have to be six years old in order to do the dolpin swim.  But that's not saying kids under six won't enjoy the park....there's still lots to do for the little folk.  This video might be helpful.....its a great summary of what DC has to offer:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8hAjmtpVhTo


----------



## tweak89

Wife and I are making our second visit on March 23rd.  This time, we are bringing along my niece and nephew.  We loved it the first time around, we missed the fresh water oasis by about a month so there will be something new to see.

Can't wait to do some more snorkeling so I can test out my new action cam!!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

tweak89 said:


> Wife and I are making our second visit on March 23rd.  This time, we are bringing along my niece and nephew.  We loved it the first time around, we missed the fresh water oasis by about a month so there will be something new to see.
> 
> Can't wait to do some more snorkeling so I can test out my new action cam!!



Added to our list on page 1  .

You will LOVE the Freshwater Oasis.  Those otters are so stinking cute.


----------



## AustralianJetsetter

My family and I are coming for our first visit to Orlando in May and couldn't pass up the oportunity to visit DC and swim with the dolphins 

We are a family of four.....mum, dad DS12 & DD9. Can't wait


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

AustralianJetsetter said:


> My family and I are coming for our first visit to Orlando in May and couldn't pass up the oportunity to visit DC and swim with the dolphins
> 
> We are a family of four.....mum, dad DS12 & DD9. Can't wait



Awesome!  Have you selected the date for your DC day yet?  If you have, let me know which day in May you'll be visiting and I will add you to our list on page 1  .


----------



## AustralianJetsetter

Haha yep silly me  Sunday May 26!!

Thank you.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

AustralianJetsetter said:


> Haha yep silly me  Sunday May 26!!
> 
> Thank you.



Added!


----------



## AustralianJetsetter

Oops I think the Sunday is actually the 25th. Sorry Gina!! 

I noticed you will be there on my birthday!!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

AustralianJetsetter said:


> Oops I think the Sunday is actually the 25th. Sorry Gina!!
> 
> I noticed you will be there on my birthday!!



Date corrected on page one  .

I will be sure to have an extra slice of their decadent chocolate cake in your honour!!!


----------



## PrincessP

We are planning to go to Discovery Cove on September 1st (Labor Day).  We thought it best to start our week long trip there (better there than other crowded parks that day, right?) and it gives us days to reschedule in case of inclement weather.

My dd's 9th bday is in mid-Sept so we thought we might do the celebration pkg at DC for her.

Questions:

1)do you have to book the celebration pkg at the same time you book your day pkg?  What about the photo pkg?

2) would you recommend a cabana?  We have visited water parks and never even sit down the entire time.  I'd like to, but I never do.

3)What are the perks of having a cabana?  

4) do you get to pick your cabana locale?

5)we are weighing the cost since going on LD is $120 more for our family than going the next day.

Thank you!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

See my answers below, in red:



PrincessP said:


> We are planning to go to Discovery Cove on September 1st (Labor Day).  We thought it best to start our week long trip there (better there than other crowded parks that day, right?) and it gives us days to reschedule in case of inclement weather.
> 
> Excellent idea!!!
> 
> My dd's 9th bday is in mid-Sept so we thought we might do the celebration pkg at DC for her.
> 
> Questions:
> 
> 1)do you have to book the celebration pkg at the same time you book your day pkg?  What about the photo pkg?
> 
> Celebration packages should be able to be added at any time, as long as you have a dolphin swim booked.  Celebration packages with the cabana add-on will only be available as long as there is cabana availability (cabana-only reservations are released at the 3-week point before your visit).  The photo package cannot be purchased in advance unless you pre-purchase the Elite package add-on (which includes a cabana, all items in the celebration package, and the ultimate photo package).
> 
> 2) would you recommend a cabana?  We have visited water parks and never even sit down the entire time.  I'd like to, but I never do.
> 
> We love the cabana.....but its not necessary.  We enjoy the ability to get out of the sun and relax in the privacy of our own space.  We like having an afternoon siesta for an hour.  We love having a staff member spoil us all day by refilling our fridge and snack basket.  Its a splurge but not a necessary one.  If the budget allows...awesome!  If not, its still a spectacular day.
> 
> 3)What are the perks of having a cabana?
> 
> Your own private space (no worries about finding a shady spot...you have one guaranteed).  A designated meeting space for your family.  A locker that's in your cabana vs. in the general locker area.  Your own fridge.  A staff member dedicated to you all day long....to refill your fridge with your beverages of choice, to keep your snack basket stocked with your favourites, to bring you more sunscreen, to help in any way you need.
> 
> 4) do you get to pick your cabana locale?
> 
> No.  They are assigned at check-in.  You can always ask for a specific spot but requests are not guaranteed.
> 
> 5)we are weighing the cost since going on LD is $120 more for our family than going the next day.
> 
> We always pick the day of the week that has the highest crowd numbers at the other park.  Avoiding the crowds, for us, is always worth the extra $$.
> 
> Thank you!


----------



## PrincessP

Thank you so much, Gina for the thorough responses.  This helps so much!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

PrincessP said:


> Thank you so much, Gina for the thorough responses.  This helps so much!



You are most welcome  .

I have added you to page 1 with a visit date of September 1st.  If that changes, just let me know and I will make the amendment to the list  .


----------



## NMDisneyMom

Please add us to the roll call.  It will be myself and my DD on June 4th.  It is the big Double Digit Birthday for DD so this is her surprise present.    She has no clue we are doing this.  I booked the Elite package with celebration, so we will be pampered all day.  Really looking forward to our day.  It's right in the middle of our vacation, and should be great for relaxing.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

NMDisneyMom said:


> Please add us to the roll call.  It will be myself and my DD on June 4th.  It is the big Double Digit Birthday for DD so this is her surprise present.    She has no clue we are doing this.  I booked the Elite package with celebration, so we will be pampered all day.  Really looking forward to our day.  It's right in the middle of our vacation, and should be great for relaxing.



Added  .

We are getting quite a list!!!


----------



## jaykorf001

tweak89 said:


> Wife and I are making our second visit on March 23rd.  This time, we are bringing along my niece and nephew.  We loved it the first time around, we missed the fresh water oasis by about a month so there will be something new to see.  Can't wait to do some more snorkeling so I can test out my new action cam!!



We will be there on the 23rd too! Our first trip and we are really looking forward to it. My DS is 5 so no swim.


----------



## thatgirl23

We'll be doing Trainer for the Day on July 21st.  Can't wait!


----------



## Portugal1000

Just a couple of questions that I hope someone can answer please.
We are buying DC with the Busch Gardens. We are staying at Tradewinds in St Petes for the first 7 nights of our 3 and a half weeks so thought we will go to BG on maybe 12th Aug. So wanted to check firstly that we can do it this way round and confirm what date we would have to go to DC by, I am assuming by 25th August. Is that correct.
I want to go to BG as late as possible so we still have the Aquatica option for most of the time we are in Orlando as this is my sons favourite park.
Thanks


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

thatgirl23 said:


> We'll be doing Trainer for the Day on July 21st.  Can't wait!



Added  .


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Portugal1000 said:


> Just a couple of questions that I hope someone can answer please.
> We are buying DC with the Busch Gardens. We are staying at Tradewinds in St Petes for the first 7 nights of our 3 and a half weeks so thought we will go to BG on maybe 12th Aug. So wanted to check firstly that we can do it this way round and confirm what date we would have to go to DC by, I am assuming by 25th August. Is that correct.
> I want to go to BG as late as possible so we still have the Aquatica option for most of the time we are in Orlando as this is my sons favourite park.
> Thanks



That sounds about right (but I'd probably call to confirm the expiry of the 14 day pass based on your planned date of first use, just to be sure).

If I were in your shoes, I wouldn't leave your DC day until the last day of your vacation, though.  Just because August is hurricane season, and it would be a real disappointment if bad weather hit right at the end of your holiday and you had no further opportunity to reschedule.  But I'm a worry wart and tend to think of those kind of "what ifs" wayyyy too much  .  I have scheduled our DC smack dab into the middle of our vacation because of that same logic.....to have a buffer zone.  Your BG/SW/AQ admission is valid for 14 days, regardless of when your DC day falls...its doesn't have to be all before or all afterward.

Once you have settled on your date, let me know...and I will add you to the list on page 1  .


----------



## Portugal1000

Thank you. Our last day of holiday is 29th. Haven't settled on DC day yet but buying one thing every month and DC next on my list! Can I ask one question please? Last year we had a sun bed (that we never sat on) by the first dolphin area as you enter park. My son spent most of the time snorkelling and I can't remember if there were sun beds there but hoping there were as I guess that would be best place for us to sit. Oh and sorry another question. Saw someone mention otters. Where are they because we didn't see them. I honestly thought before we went that we would run out of things to do but it was the opposite. Can't wait to go back. 
Thanks for this thread!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Portugal1000 said:


> Thank you. Our last day of holiday is 29th. Haven't settled on DC day yet but buying one thing every month and DC next on my list! Can I ask one question please? Last year we had a sun bed (that we never sat on) by the first dolphin area as you enter park. My son spent most of the time snorkelling and I can't remember if there were sun beds there but hoping there were as I guess that would be best place for us to sit. Oh and sorry another question. Saw someone mention otters. Where are they because we didn't see them. I honestly thought before we went that we would run out of things to do but it was the opposite. Can't wait to go back.
> Thanks for this thread!



Hi Portugal,

I can't remember if there were lounger around the Grand Reef or not.....we had a cabana on the last trip, so we didn't really note the location of the loungers at all.  I do know that the far side of the Grand Reef were all cabana locations.....so there were none along that side of that area.  But I'm sure, when it is such a popular area, that there are an abundance within a very short distance.

The Asian Otters and the marmosets are located in the Freshwater Oasis, a newer part of the park that opened in summer 2012.  Here are some pics:





















The Freshwater Oasis also features some great sunken loungers.....so you can kick back and relax in the water.  And there's a refreshment stand right before you enter. Vacation perfection  .


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Portugal.....there is an area of loungers just at the entrance to the Grand Reef  .  You can see it here in one of my photos....I am standing outside our cabana, which is along side the snorkelling area.  The loungers and umbrellas are at the mouth of the reef, to the right of the pic:


----------



## PrincessP

I'm trying to understand the photo pkg pricing and options.  I've seen the photo pkg breakdowns on a couple of threads, but the name of the pkgs don't match the DC site.

I saw Ultimate, Basic, etc. prices in posts here http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3235966

but on the DC site, they list an Adventure pkg option and a Discovery pkg option.  Here
http://www.discoverycove.ca/Plan/PackageDetail.aspx?id=681

Is ultimate pkg  the same as discovery pkg?


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

PrincessP said:


> Is ultimate pkg  the same as discovery pkg?



Yes....the "Discovery" package is the largest package, and includes the DVD of your dolphin swim.  They must have renamed it from the "ultimate" package since our last visit.

The "Adventure" package would be the next package down, which does not include the dolphin swim DVD.


----------



## AustralianJetsetter

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Date corrected on page one  .
> 
> I will be sure to have an extra slice of their decadent chocolate cake in your honour!!!



 Woohoo you even chose my weakness!! I love chocolate cake


----------



## PrincessP

Thx, Gina.  They need to put you on the payroll....you're so knowledgeable!  I appreciate you responding so quickly.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

PrincessP said:


> Thx, Gina.  They need to put you on the payroll....you're so knowledgeable!  I appreciate you responding so quickly.



Aw, thanks!    I am just happy to help!


----------



## earlf1990

I will be taking my mum to Florida for her 50th birthday. She has been to Orlando many times but has never visited DC.

I went last year & couldn't wait to tell her all about it once I was back. 

We will be visiting DC on Wednesday 24th September 2014.

I know it will be such a special day for her.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

earlf1990 said:


> I will be taking my mum to Florida for her 50th birthday. She has been to Orlando many times but has never visited DC.
> 
> I went last year & couldn't wait to tell her all about it once I was back.
> 
> We will be visiting DC on Wednesday 24th September 2014.
> 
> I know it will be such a special day for her.



Added  .


----------



## I Love Tigger

We are going for our first time to DC on the 3rd May, for my husbands 50th birthday 

We are really looking forward to the dolphin swim and also visiting SW, AQ and BG 

Thanks for all the advice and photos on this thread too 

Bev


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

I Love Tigger said:


> We are going for our first time to DC on the 3rd May, for my husbands 50th birthday
> 
> We are really looking forward to the dolphin swim and also visiting SW, AQ and BG
> 
> Thanks for all the advice and photos on this thread too
> 
> Bev



Added  .  What a great place to celebrate a birthday!


----------



## I Love Tigger

Thanks Gina, yes I want it to be extra special for him  so can't wait until May now 

Bev


----------



## SYDCOLEMOM

Just booked my family for Memorial Day 5/26.   Because Discovery Cove limits the number of guests I figure its our best bet at a NON overcrowded park for the day. This will be out 3rd visit in 3 yrs. My favorite vacation day   Cant wait !!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

SYDCOLEMOM said:


> Just booked my family for Memorial Day 5/26.   Because Discovery Cove limits the number of guests I figure its our best bet at a NON overcrowded park for the day. This will be out 3rd visit in 3 yrs. My favorite vacation day   Cant wait !!



Added  .


----------



## MrsMud

Well it's not me actually, but I booked DC for my two daughters and oldest one's bf *May 18th*.  This trip is a graduation present for her (we are doing Universal for 3 days but she doesn't know yet about DC, I am surprising her).  She is going to flip!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

MrsMud said:


> Well it's not me actually, but I booked DC for my two daughters and oldest one's bf *May 18th*.  This trip is a graduation present for her (we are doing Universal for 3 days but she doesn't know yet about DC, I am surprising her).  She is going to flip!



Added   .  What an awesome birthday gift!


----------



## haPevraftr

Posting to see my ticker!  We are so ready for spring break to get here!


----------



## VacaPlanner0425

We are planning for August 24.  It will be the 2nd time for my husband and I and first time for the kids (ages 7 and 9)!  It was 10+ years since we were there.  I know a lot has changed!

I am guessing this has been answered (just started reading posts), but how much is the photo package?


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

VacaPlanner0425 said:


> We are planning for August 24.  It will be the 2nd time for my husband and I and first time for the kids (ages 7 and 9)!  It was 10+ years since we were there.  I know a lot has changed!
> 
> I am guessing this has been answered (just started reading posts), but how much is the photo package?



Added  .  

Our visit is the day after yours  .

You can check out this thread for info on the photo packages:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3235966


----------



## VacaPlanner0425

Would have been neat to be the same day!  Thanks also for all the info you have posted!  I have been reading all the different info.  Parking, dining, pictures!  All the things I need to purchase!


----------



## Portugal1000

So I think we have decided on 17th August (cant wait). I am in England so have a few options of who I can book through. Discovery Cove direct works out at about £450 on US site (£480 on UK site which is a little disappointing) while Expedia with Quidco cashback (not sure you have that in US but very popular over here) is around £405. So a saving of £45. However, I would be going to Busch Gardens first, I know this is ok but just wondered what you have to do at BG to exchange your tickets. Last time I had vouchers for a park was Universal and it was a nightmare. Queued 90 minutes in 90 degree heat and swore I would never do it again.

£45 a decent saving and could go towards the dine all day! But cant face queuing for ages especially as my son will be eager to get on the roller coasters, me, not so much

Last year we booked direct as it was the cheapest. This year for same period its $30 a head more expensive.

Thanks


----------



## PrincessP

I read on a thread that you can buy a parking pass for SeaWorld parks when you go to Discovery Cove.  I can't find the thread anymore.  Can someone explain the price breakdown?  And do you book that on site at DC?  Or call ahead?  Or at the time you book DC?  We've already booked our DC day.

Thx.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

PrincessP said:


> I read on a thread that you can buy a parking pass for SeaWorld parks when you go to Discovery Cove.  I can't find the thread anymore.  Can someone explain the price breakdown?  And do you book that on site at DC?  Or call ahead?  Or at the time you book DC?  We've already booked our DC day.
> 
> Thx.



The parking passes are not available to purchase online, you have to call DC and have them add it to your reservation. 

You have two options to pick from:

The pass that includes parking at SeaWorld and Aquatica is $30.

The pass that includes parking at SeaWorld, Aquatica and Busch Gardens is $40.

(both prices are plus tax)

They send you a PDF file of your parking pass that you print and show at the other parks when you visit.  So as long as you purchase your pass any time before your departure date, you will be good to go.  We already have ours purchased for our August trip  .


----------



## BLTtinkerbell

Hi Gina,

We will be at DC on June 26th. Thank you for answering all my questions, you have been so helpful.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

BLTtinkerbell said:


> Hi Gina,
> 
> We will be at DC on June 26th. Thank you for answering all my questions, you have been so helpful.



You are very welcome! 

I have added you to the list on page 1  .


----------



## haPevraftr

Can't wait!  Can't wait!  Can't wait!   It's almost here!  Went bathing suit and shorts shopping a few days ago.  Going to go buy sunglasses and water shoes this weekend.  Soon it will be time to start getting groceries for the trip.  So tired of snow!  I don't think I have ever been this anxious for a spring break before!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

haPevraftr said:


> Can't wait!  Can't wait!  Can't wait!   It's almost here!  Went bathing suit and shorts shopping a few days ago.  Going to go buy sunglasses and water shoes this weekend.  Soon it will be time to start getting groceries for the trip.  So tired of snow!  I don't think I have ever been this anxious for a spring break before!



Sooooooo jealous!!!      I have 165 days until my feet hit Florida soil .  

I hear you on the weariness of winter.  Its going to be -20 here overnight tonight.......the heat and humidity of August in Orlando will be a welcome change for sure!!

I will admit that I, too, have been eyeing up the swimsuit aisle and dreaming of DC.  I cant wait to hear all about your visit when you return!


----------



## haPevraftr

Question about arrival time for DC....  Says check-in begins at 7:30 and operating hours are 8-5:30.  We are going 3/31.  If we want to get there in time to quickly get checked in and find a good place to set up "camp" and so we can eat breakfast and then be at the aviary when they first start feeding, do we need to get there before 7:30?  If so, how early?  We just want to be ahead of the crowd so that we can maximize our time.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

haPevraftr said:


> Question about arrival time for DC....  Says check-in begins at 7:30 and operating hours are 8-5:30.  We are going 3/31.  If we want to get there in time to quickly get checked in and find a good place to set up "camp" and so we can eat breakfast and then be at the aviary when they first start feeding, do we need to get there before 7:30?  If so, how early?  We just want to be ahead of the crowd so that we can maximize our time.



I think if you arrive at 7:30 am, that would be plenty of time  .  Many folks aren't up and going that early, so you will definitely have a jump on the crowds.


----------



## Portugal1000

Please add us to the list. Myself, husband and 14 year old son will be there on Sunday 17th August. 
Can't wait. We managed to completely miss section with the otters last year. Mainly because my son and nieces wouldn't get out if the snorkelling pool. Just the 3 of us this year and no dolphin swim so we should have more time.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Portugal1000 said:


> Please add us to the list. Myself, husband and 14 year old son will be there on Sunday 17th August.
> Can't wait. We managed to completely miss section with the otters last year. Mainly because my son and nieces wouldn't get out if the snorkelling pool. Just the 3 of us this year and no dolphin swim so we should have more time.



Added  .

The Freshwater Oasis is one of our favourite parts of the park...you will love it!!Those little otters are so darn cute.


----------



## Lorrained

We are planning to go on 17th August. Myself, my husband, son and daughter. We did the dolphin swim in October 2012 "and so are just planning the non swim option this time. I have to say I didn't go in the water a lot, but my husband and daughter loved the ray pool and spent most of the day in there. I parked myself on a lounger with my book and enjoyed the day.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Lorrained said:


> We are planning to go on 17th August. Myself, my husband, son and daughter. We did the dolphin swim in October 2012 "and so are just planning the non swim option this time. I have to say I didn't go in the water a lot, but my husband and daughter loved the ray pool and spent most of the day in there. I parked myself on a lounger with my book and enjoyed the day.



Added  .

Soaking up the sun on a lounger sounds like a perfect day to me!


----------



## mguilford1

We are going October 20th.  Husband, granddaughter (7) and me!  She says she does not want the dolphin swim but will swim with the other fish.  Does anyone know if we can change our package once we get there if she changes her mind?  Also I see there is a parking pass for $30...how much is it to park at Seaworld and Auquatica if you dont have pass?  I also read that you can get a SW tour for $75 instead of $100 if you mention that you have Discovery tickets?  Anyone have info on this or any other perks that you can buy that are not listed on website?  How do the SW & AQ passes work if you go there before Discovery Cove?


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

mguilford1 said:


> We are going October 20th.  Husband, granddaughter (7) and me!  She says she does not want the dolphin swim but will swim with the other fish.  Does anyone know if we can change our package once we get there if she changes her mind?  Also I see there is a parking pass for $30...how much is it to park at Seaworld and Auquatica if you dont have pass?  I also read that you can get a SW tour for $75 instead of $100 if you mention that you have Discovery tickets?  Anyone have info on this or any other perks that you can buy that are not listed on website?  How do the SW & AQ passes work if you go there before Discovery Cove?



Added  .

I don't know if you can change your package same-day, but I am sure you could amend it before your visit day.  Have you booked just day resort admission right now, and are hoping to add the dolphin swim when you arrive?  Or vice versa?

Parking at SW is $15:

http://seaworldparks.com/en/seaworld-orlando/park-info/know-before-you-go/

And parking at Aquatica is $12:

http://aquaticabyseaworld.com/en/orlando/park-info/know-before-you-go/

The email confirmation you received when you made your DC reservation includes your E-tickets for SW & AQ.    At the top of the confirmation email, just under the line of SW park icons, it says the following:

*Your eTickets are ready:  click here to view/print now*

Click where indicated, and it brings up your reservation paperwork.  The first page is your DC confirmation, and the pages that follow it are your individual SW/AQ e-tickets.

I have not heard about any discount on a SW tour with DC admission, but I would sure be interested in learning more if anyone has the details!


----------



## mguilford1

This was a quote I had copied from a trip advisor review.  I think it was from a while ago so if anyone has updated info on any discounts that would be great!  If I get some free time I will try to call Seaworld and check with them.


"FYI - I found out when I went to Discovery Cove the next day that I could have booked the VIP tour AND the luau for a $100 if I had called and said that I was visiting Discovery Cove at the time I paid for the tour -- wish they would mention that on-line as it gave you the $46 luau for free. Or by mentioning the Discovery Cove part you can do the VIP tour for only $75."


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

mguilford1 said:


> This was a quote I had copied from a trip advisor review.  I think it was from a while ago so if anyone has updated info on any discounts that would be great!  If I get some free time I will try to call Seaworld and check with them.
> 
> 
> "FYI - I found out when I went to Discovery Cove the next day that I could have booked the VIP tour AND the luau for a $100 if I had called and said that I was visiting Discovery Cove at the time I paid for the tour -- wish they would mention that on-line as it gave you the $46 luau for free. Or by mentioning the Discovery Cove part you can do the VIP tour for only $75."



Hmmmmm....interesting!  The Luau has been gone for some time now, so I wonder if they have also discontinued the tour discount?  Either way, I will be interested to hear what SeaWorld says if you decide to call and ask.  Be sure to post back and updated us!


----------



## valley_gurl

Thank you for all the great information and photos!

I am trying to plan my family's first trip to the Orlando area this upcoming October, and I'm feeling pretty overwhelmed with all the choices to be made and all the wonderful places to see. I think that Discovery Cove sounds wonderful and now I'm even more determined to add it to our itinerary after reading this thread!

I'm curious about tipping? How do I budget that into my day, approximately? Are you tipping with each drink or does it get added to a bill? What about if you have a cabana for the day? 
Thanks so much!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

valley_gurl said:


> Thank you for all the great information and photos!
> 
> I am trying to plan my family's first trip to the Orlando area this upcoming October, and I'm feeling pretty overwhelmed with all the choices to be made and all the wonderful places to see. I think that Discovery Cove sounds wonderful and now I'm even more determined to add it to our itinerary after reading this thread!
> 
> I'm curious about tipping? How do I budget that into my day, approximately? Are you tipping with each drink or does it get added to a bill? What about if you have a cabana for the day?
> Thanks so much!



We have never indulged in the alcoholic beverages on our visits, so I can't help you with the first question, but hopefully someone else will chime in  .

As for the cabana tipping, we tipped our cabana person when we were there, but she really, really, really didn't want to take it.  She assured us it was her pleasure and not necessary (and she was very genuine), but we really wanted to do a little something nice for her.  I really do think that tipping the cabana attendant will be an option for you, that they are not expecting it at all.  I think we gave our attendant $20.....not a huge sum by anyone's assessment, but hopefully it was a nice enough balance that she didn't feel uncomfortable taking it & that she knew we appreciated all her awesomeness all day long.

Once you decide on your visit date, post it on this thread and I will add you to the list on page 1  .


----------



## valley_gurl

Thank you so much! I will let you know once we decide on a date. I wish it was sooner than October!


----------



## haPevraftr

Just packing and prepping to leave on Thurs  and realizing that I have a few more questions... 
First question:  I was printing my e-tickets for SW/Aquatica and my info for DC, but I couldn't print my unlimited parking pass for SW and Aquatica that I bought through DC.  It is listed there and was paid for but where the others tix say login to print, the parking pass says "inactive".  Any ideas what this means or what I need to do?
Second question:  I have never been to Aquatic before.  We are going on Saturday and plan to arrive at park opening.  We like to ride the slides that draw the bigger lines right when we get there to avoid the waits later.  Problem is that I know nothing about which rides are most popular and have the longest waits.  Suggestions for what order to ride?

Thanks!


----------



## Iloveholidays

Me my Fiancé and our daughter are visiting Discovery Cove for the first time on the 31st of May


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Iloveholidays said:


> Me my Fiancé and our daughter are visiting Discovery Cove for the first time on the 31st of May &#55357;&#56836;



Added!


----------



## fictual

Me and my mum are doing discovery cove on September 17th. This will be my third time and her second! I'm thinking of trying seaventure this time, has anyone done it?


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

fictual said:


> Me and my mum are doing discovery cove on September 17th. This will be my third time and her second! I'm thinking of trying seaventure this time, has anyone done it?



Added  .


----------



## Fellowship9798

My family and I went to Discovery Cove today. It was a bit chilly for some parts of the day, but it really was a great place to spend the day. I still have some mixed feelings about the dolphin interaction but everything else around the park didn't disappoint. Using the pass for a couple of days at Sea World and the upgrade for Bush Gardens made the price a little easier to swallow as well.

This will probably be a "one and done" luxury splurge but I've been thinking about it since Discovery Cove was built and finally found the right trip to do it.

On to the Universal parks tomorrow morning!


----------



## cemeb4dk

Put us down for Friday June 6th.  Was originally planning on Saturday the 7th but prices jumped since last week $30 per person. So I planned for Friday saved $90 to help pay for our cabana and photo package and whatever else I ordered. LOL


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

cemeb4dk said:


> Put us down for Friday June 6th.  Was originally planning on Saturday the 7th but prices jumped since last week $30 per person. So I planned for Friday saved $90 to help pay for our cabana and photo package and whatever else I ordered. LOL



Added!


----------



## Captain Hook Wannabe

My wife, 2 kids and I are going on July 29.  Thanks for your help Gina.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Captain Hook Wannabe said:


> My wife, 2 kids and I are going on July 29.  Thanks for your help Gina.



Awesome!  (and you are most welcome! )

You have been added to our list on page 1  .


----------



## mguilford1

mguilford1 said:


> This was a quote I had copied from a trip advisor review.  I think it was from a while ago so if anyone has updated info on any discounts that would be great!  If I get some free time I will try to call Seaworld and check with them.
> 
> 
> "FYI - I found out when I went to Discovery Cove the next day that I could have booked the VIP tour AND the luau for a $100 if I had called and said that I was visiting Discovery Cove at the time I paid for the tour -- wish they would mention that on-line as it gave you the $46 luau for free. Or by mentioning the Discovery Cove part you can do the VIP tour for only $75."





Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Hmmmmm....interesting!  The Luau has been gone for some time now, so I wonder if they have also discontinued the tour discount?  Either way, I will be interested to hear what SeaWorld says if you decide to call and ask.  Be sure to post back and updated us!



Sorry it took so long.  I did call SeaWorld to ask about these discounts.  She told me at this time there is no discount with DC package, but to always call and check because they do not list them on internet.  They only tell you when you call and ask.  So I guess if you are thinking about doing an "extra" tour call shortly before you go and ask if they are running any specials with your Discovery Cove purchase.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

mguilford1 said:


> Sorry it took so long.  I did call SeaWorld to ask about these discounts.  She told me at this time there is no discount with DC package, but to always call and check because they do not list them on internet.  They only tell you when you call and ask.  So I guess if you are thinking about doing an "extra" tour call shortly before you go and ask if they are running any specials with your Discovery Cove purchase.



Good to know  .  Thanks for the update....much appreciated!


----------



## allykat73

Hey Gina!  Add our family in for May 15th.  Very excited.


----------



## maggieb9975

Hi Gina, my 22 yr old dd and me are going May 7th and doing the dolphin encounter. First time, can't wait. Thanks for all the great info!!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

allykat73 said:


> Hey Gina!  Add our family in for May 15th.  Very excited.





maggieb9975 said:


> Hi Gina, my 22 yr old dd and me are going May 7th and doing the dolphin encounter. First time, can't wait. Thanks for all the great info!!



Both added  .


----------



## DebnChrisinPA

Hi,

Please add us!  My family will be there for the first time on June 17th.  We just booked the Elite package for the four of us - ouch!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

DebnChrisinPA said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please add us!  My family will be there for the first time on June 17th.  We just booked the Elite package for the four of us - ouch!



Added  .

You will love the Elite package add-on.  Its a wonderful splurge!!!  So nice having a cabana, plus your photo package all paid for before you arrive.  All the other extras are just a happy bonus  .


----------



## Skrutti

My family will be there for the second time on July 16th. Last time was in 2008 when the kids were 1 1/2 and 4, it was magical! The kids got a special dolphin interaction. The pictures I have from that is really precious to me! This time me & my daugther gonna do the SeaVenture. She will be 10 in two weeks and i'm gonna give it to her as a birthday present.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Skrutti said:


> My family will be there for the second time on July 16th. Last time was in 2008 when the kids were 1 1/2 and 4, it was magical! The kids got a special dolphin interaction. The pictures I have from that is really precious to me! This time me & my daugther gonna do the SeaVenture. She will be 10 in two weeks and i'm gonna give it to her as a birthday present.



Added  .


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Bumping back to page 1  .


----------



## MOM2MC2

We'll be there May 22nd!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

MOM2MC2 said:


> We'll be there May 22nd!



Added  .


----------



## Jdismom

We're going May 29th for our first time.  Three weeks from today!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Jdismom said:


> We're going May 29th for our first time.  Three weeks from today!



Added!


----------



## 2bluesandapink

Hi there, new here!  My name is Brandy and I live in Michigan.  My mother in law gifted us a paid trip to Orlando for my our 10 year wedding anniversary and my son's graduation present.  She paid for airfaire, hotel and car rental, also tickets to Discovery Cove.  

Here's the kicker, I've never been out of Michigan!!  I have never been on a plane!  We are so excited!  My kids, 17, 8 and 6 are a little nervous about the plane but excited as well.

We are leaving June 8th and will be returning June 13th.  We plan on going to DC on Monday June 9th.  We will be doing Seaworld and Aquatica on 2 other days, also planning a trip to see the ocean and then might hit one of those parks one more time.  

We can't wait!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

2bluesandapink said:


> Hi there, new here!  My name is Brandy and I live in Michigan.  My mother in law gifted us a paid trip to Orlando for my our 10 year wedding anniversary and my son's graduation present.  She paid for airfaire, hotel and car rental, also tickets to Discovery Cove.
> 
> Here's the kicker, I've never been out of Michigan!!  I have never been on a plane!  We are so excited!  My kids, 17, 8 and 6 are a little nervous about the plane but excited as well.
> 
> We are leaving June 8th and will be returning June 13th.  We plan on going to DC on Monday June 9th.  We will be doing Seaworld and Aquatica on 2 other days, also planning a trip to see the ocean and then might hit one of those parks one more time.
> 
> We can't wait!



Added  . 

And wow....that's some gift from the MIL!!!  I am lucky if I get a sweater for Christmas from mine, lol! 

I bet you will really enjoy the flight  .   It beats the heck out of driving all the way from Michigan.  Which airline are you flying?


----------



## 2bluesandapink

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Added  .
> 
> And wow....that's some gift from the MIL!!!  I am lucky if I get a sweater for Christmas from mine, lol!
> 
> I bet you will really enjoy the flight  .   It beats the heck out of driving all the way from Michigan.  Which airline are you flying?



I know, it was a very nice surprise!  We considered driving but our car isn't all that reliable so we were going to have to rent a car and that coupled with the hotel stays on the way there and back was almost as much as flying so we said forget it, we're flying!  

We are flying Delta.


----------



## mjplantz

We are tentatively looking at doing the Trainer for a Day program on 11/28.  Fingers crossed for a warmer Thanksgiving week this year.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

mjplantz said:


> We are tentatively looking at doing the Trainer for a Day program on 11/28.  Fingers crossed for a warmer Thanksgiving week this year.



Added  .  Let me know if your date changes  .


----------



## twild

Please add us for June 4th!!  I am so excited!!  We have not told our 2 sons yet, but can not wait to see their faces when they find out!!  

Question- is it OK to bring in our own camera and video camera?  Not sure if we will splurge on a photo package.  I would love to meet up with someone that would video tape our dolphin encounter and I would do theirs if that's allowed.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

twild said:


> Please add us for June 4th!!  I am so excited!!  We have not told our 2 sons yet, but can not wait to see their faces when they find out!!
> 
> Question- is it OK to bring in our own camera and video camera?  Not sure if we will splurge on a photo package.  I would love to meet up with someone that would video tape our dolphin encounter and I would do theirs if that's allowed.



Added  .

You can use your own camera and video camera wherever you like throughout the park *except* for in the dolphin pool during your dolphin interaction.  They tell me the dolphins have been known to use cameras as toys (which results in the breaking of the equipment) or worse yet, they have ingested them.  So for their safety and yours, the only cameras in the water are those of the professional photographers.

And, let's be honest....that policy also helps sell photo packages  .


----------



## Morgan43

Going to Tampa July 2014 for Conference decided to take family and make a memory.  Added on Orlando 5-9th so booked VIP tour SW July 6, DC elite package July 7, and AQ.  Then head to Tampa for conf I'm sure son & hubby will find things to do in Tampa without me ... Hopefully not too many! Any help with beaches or activities in Tampa would be great. Will do BG the 13th together. Thanks!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Morgan43 said:


> Going to Tampa July 2014 for Conference decided to take family and make a memory.  Added on Orlando 5-9th so booked VIP tour SW July 6, DC elite package July 7, and AQ.  Then head to Tampa for conf I'm sure son & hubby will find things to do in Tampa without me ... Hopefully not too many! Any help with beaches or activities in Tampa would be great. Will do BG the 13th together. Thanks!



 to the Dis! 

I have added you to our list on page 1  .

You will love, love, LOVE DC, SeaWorld and Aquatica.  They are such awesome parks!  

Have you checked into the Florida Aquarium in Tampa?  It looks great....and on my list of must-do's someday!


----------



## doombuggy13

My family of 5 "Disney Nuts" will be at Discovery Cove for the first time on Sept. 26th. After 7 straight years of Disney, and last year at Universal Orlando, I figured we'd be going back to WDW this year. That is until I put it up for a vote with the family and it was decided (thanks to YouTube video's) that this year it will be a Discovery Cove/SeaWorld/Aquatica/Busch Gardens/Magic Kingdom Vacation.
I must say, as the guy who plans our family vacations, that booking at Discovery Cove is such a plus.  I mean, getting free unlimited visits to SeaWorld and Aquatica, then for just a few dollars more per ticket, adding Busch Gardens, Tampa.  GREAT VALUE!  I also like the fact that you can purchase all day dining at these parks without committing to more than one day. We had a chance to go to Aquatica last year and loved it and their all day dining was fantastic.  Still going to satisfy our Disney Craving by going to MNSSHP on 9/28.  All in all we are very excited for this years experience.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

doombuggy13 said:


> My family of 5 "Disney Nuts" will be at Discovery Cove for the first time on Sept. 26th. After 7 straight years of Disney, and last year at Universal Orlando, I figured we'd be going back to WDW this year. That is until I put it up for a vote with the family and it was decided (thanks to YouTube video's) that this year it will be a Discovery Cove/SeaWorld/Aquatica/Busch Gardens/Magic Kingdom Vacation.
> I must say, as the guy who plans our family vacations, that booking at Discovery Cove is such a plus.  I mean, getting free unlimited visits to SeaWorld and Aquatica, then for just a few dollars more per ticket, adding Busch Gardens, Tampa.  GREAT VALUE!  I also like the fact that you can purchase all day dining at these parks without committing to more than one day. We had a chance to go to Aquatica last year and loved it and their all day dining was fantastic.  Still going to satisfy our Disney Craving by going to MNSSHP on 9/28.  All in all we are very excited for this years experience.



Added  .

And I agree wholeheartedly with your "value" assessment  .  When all is considered, and you maximize the use of all the included components, it really makes DC (and the other included SW parks) a fantastic deal.

Your trip sounds awesome!  It will be here before you know it!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Bumping back to page 1  .


----------



## BLTtinkerbell

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Bumping back to page 1  .



Yay! Looking forward to my trip!


----------



## mjplantz

We are confirmed for the 28th.   Going to use the pass member deal this year as we are foregoing Seaworld to venture to Universal for the first time.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

mjplantz said:


> We are confirmed for the 28th.   Going to use the pass member deal this year as we are foregoing Seaworld to venture to Universal for the first time.



Awesome!   I have updated page 1 accordingly!


----------



## jtingle2

We are going to Orlando in Sept. (actually staying in Kissimmee with a vaca. pkg.), and we are trying not to "amuse ourselves to death."  We'd like to do one day at SeaWorld and 1 day at either US or Is. of Advent.  But, then I saw this.  

So, if you buy tickets to DC, can you go to SeaWorld in the same day?  Does DC take all day?

Just never been and not sure what to expect.

I have boys who are 9 & 12, and we all LOVE the water.  But, my husband doesn't swim, so he'd just do the Day Package, correct?

Thanks for your feedback!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

jtingle2 said:


> We are going to Orlando in Sept. (actually staying in Kissimmee with a vaca. pkg.), and we are trying not to "amuse ourselves to death."  We'd like to do one day at SeaWorld and 1 day at either US or Is. of Advent.  But, then I saw this.
> 
> So, if you buy tickets to DC, can you go to SeaWorld in the same day?  Does DC take all day?
> 
> Just never been and not sure what to expect.
> 
> I have boys who are 9 & 12, and we all LOVE the water.  But, my husband doesn't swim, so he'd just do the Day Package, correct?
> 
> Thanks for your feedback!



Discovery Cove is an all-day park (to DC's park close anyway, which I believe is 5 or 5:30 pm).  You will probably find you are exhausted when its time to go home, because all that time in the water can really tucker a person out!!  If SeaWorld is open late on your DC day, then yes, you could definitely switch over to SW when you're done, but we've never had the energy to do so.

Your Discovery Cove purchase will include 14 days admission to both SeaWorld and Aquatica, which you can use either before or after your DC day (or a combination of both).  You can also add on Busch Gardens for a nominal fee ($22 pp, I think).   

If your DH does just the day resort package, the only part of the park experience at DC that he won't have included is the dolphin swim.  All the other areas of the park (snorkelling in the Grand Reef, the Freshwater Oasis, the Wind Away River, the aviary, all food and drinks, etc.) will be open to him.


----------



## jtingle2

You are awesome!  Thank you so much!


----------



## codygirl5150

We are officially there - Discovery Cove on 8/4!

This will me my and DD12's first real vacation with just the two of us.  Both of us have always wanted to swim with dolphins, so this will be so special!  Can't wait!!!

8/1-arrive, hotel/International Drive night
8/2-Conjure Comic & Gaming Convention
8/3-Sea World
8/4-Discovery Cove
8/5-Aquatica
8/6-IOA
8/7-Home


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

codygirl5150 said:


> We are officially there - Discovery Cove on 8/4!
> 
> This will me my and DD12's first real vacation with just the two of us.  Both of us have always wanted to swim with dolphins, so this will be so special!  Can't wait!!!
> 
> 8/1-arrive, hotel/International Drive night
> 8/2-Conjure Comic & Gaming Convention
> 8/3-Sea World
> 8/4-Discovery Cove
> 8/5-Aquatica
> 8/6-IOA
> 8/7-Home



Added  .


----------



## karmacats

DH and I are going to Discovery Cove on July 17.  

We are doing the dolphin swim and elite package, and got the parking pass for SW and AQ.

We'll be in Orlando for a family event July 12-13 and decided to stay the week, but didn't want to go to WDW because of the heat (and our last horrible experience with FP+/magicbands).  We've been really wanting to go to DC since it opened, but we're usually in Florida when it's too chilly (I'm a weather wimp), so decided this July trip would be a good time to try it out.  I'm totally psyched for the dolphin swim!

I know next to nothing about SW and AQ, so off to do some research....


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

karmacats said:


> DH and I are going to Discovery Cove on July 17.



Added!


----------



## greenclan67

March 18th for us with 20 of us Canadians going the same day!!


----------



## karmacats

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Added!



Thank you!

And thanks for all your trip reports/reviews and pictures.  We've found them very helpful for planning.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

greenclan67 said:


> March 18th for us with 20 of us Canadians going the same day!!



I have started a 2015 roll call thread, just for you my friend!  I hope to add my own name to that list for May 2015 once our plans get finalized for the next trip (sometime after our August extravaganza).



karmacats said:


> And thanks for all your trip reports/reviews and pictures.  We've found them very helpful for planning.



Aw, that is so sweet!  You made my day  .


----------



## ariel68

We are going to be there September 4th  In Orlando from Aug 27th to Sept 6th, so hopefully Mother Nature cooperates. We have kept our parks itinerary fairly flexible so as long as there is availability, I guess there is always the option to change dates if the forecast looks less than favorable for that day. My DGD will only be 5 at the time of our trip (so can't participate in the Dolphin Swim) and we debated long and hard as to whether we would even 'bother' with DC at all, but when pricing out SW and BG alone, it really wasn't much of a price difference to include DC as part of our vacation with the upgrade to include all three plus Aquatica. When we contacted Dc as to whether there was any option for her to participate in any type of dolphin interaction, they assured us that although there was no 'program' for her age group, she would be allowed to pose for a pic at the end of the swim (and may be able to sneak in a quick 'touch') with other members of our traveling party who are doing the dolphin swim that day. Either way I know she will have a fantastic time and I can't wait


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

ariel68 said:


> We are going to be there September 4th



Added!


----------



## hdnwaters

My daughter and I are going November 8th....second trip...can't wait!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

hdnwaters said:


> My daughter and I are going November 8th....second trip...can't wait!



Added!


----------



## willeve

Christmas Day! Myself, husband, 2 teens, in-laws. Most excited!!!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

willeve said:


> Christmas Day! Myself, husband, 2 teens, in-laws. Most excited!!!



Added!


----------



## mickey65

We are going on Dec 23 I hope.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

mickey65 said:


> We are going on Dec 23 I hope.



Added!


----------



## sympatico

Booked for Oct. 31/14  Happy Halloween !


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

sympatico said:


> Booked for Oct. 31/14  Happy Halloween !



Woohoo!   You're added!


----------



## BoilerGirl91

Booked 12/31 today with the elite package.  We are so excited!!!


----------



## Belle & Ariel

Going Oct. 18.  Third time and still excited!!!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

BoilerGirl91 said:


> Booked 12/31 today with the elite package.  We are so excited!!!





Belle & Ariel said:


> Going Oct. 18.  Third time and still excited!!!



You have both been added!


----------



## rsleleux

Just purchased 3 ultimate packages for December 30th, first time experience and really excited!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

rsleleux said:


> Just purchased 3 ultimate packages for December 30th, first time experience and really excited!



Added!


----------



## reese3434

Hello.  I'm new to Dis......  I was wondering if anyone could help me as I'm trying to plan a surprise trip to Discovery Cove on Dec. 20, 2014.  It will be a Christmas present for our 12 year old daughter and we've always stayed on Disney Property while in Orlando and never ventured off.  This time it's just a Discovery Cove trip.  Does anyone have any advice as to which hotel(s) to stay?  Thanks everyone!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

reese3434 said:


> Hello.  I'm new to Dis......  I was wondering if anyone could help me as I'm trying to plan a surprise trip to Discovery Cove on Dec. 20, 2014.  It will be a Christmas present for our 12 year old daughter and we've always stayed on Disney Property while in Orlando and never ventured off.  This time it's just a Discovery Cove trip.  Does anyone have any advice as to which hotel(s) to stay?  Thanks everyone!



I would select a Seaworld onsite hotel, assuming you are also planning to visit SW (admission to both SW & Aquatica are free with your DC tickets).  That way, you can take advantage of the great perks like free Quick Queue and free reserved seating.

There are a broad array of properties available from which to choose (7 in total).  Some have separate bedrooms, some have breakfast included, some are a little more upscale...it all depends on what you want in a hotel.

We liked the Residence Inn SW when we stayed there over Christmas in 2012.  We liked that parking was free, internet was free, the breakfast buffet was free, there was a small kitchen in each suite, and we had a fully separate bedroom and multiple TV's.  It also had a large pool, a big hot tub, and a sport court in the courtyard.   You can check out my photos of this property (both room and common areas) by clicking on the Christmas 2012 trip report link in my signature, if you are interested.

In the meantime, I shall add you to the roll call on page 1  .


----------



## DonnaDavid

Just booked the $99 special for November 26.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

DonnaDavid said:


> Just booked the $99 special for November 26.



Added!  

(and what a GREAT price!)


----------

